
XTouch - ot
http://xtouch.io/
======
yefim
This is pretty cool but will definitely rely on heavy adaptation. One thing I
found annoying is having to remember the exact spot to tap.

------
ultimatedelman
cool tech but i have to remember where i made my buttons? what if there's
music playing in the background?

